# Reusing paper on printers and copy machines



## luft11_hoflich (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello gang.

I work in a customs brokers office, and new money saving policies require to recycle or reuse what we can (glad they didn't mention toilet paper)

Anyway... A LOT of paper is wasted as clients change their shipment information or orders already printed, we're talking about hundreds or thousands of sheets of paper every day.

So according to the new policy all those sheets must be reused (printed on the other side) to print not important stuff instead of using brand new sheets of paper.

Of course all to be reused paper must be free of wrinkles, staples, punctured etc. etc. etc.


So will this affect printers or copy machines designated to use already used paper? I'm talking about jams or maybe some internal parts getting damaged I don't know.

Thank you in advance. ray:

Joe Cortez...


----------



## Ackdam (Jan 29, 2009)

the tiniest wrinkle can cause a jam, but I think I would be more worried about cleanliness. If you are using laser copying machines and printers which use toner cartridges, the old toner that is already on the paper can build up on the internal parts of the units, especially the fuser. this can lead to more jamming if enough builds up, but more then likely will just end up putting shadow images on the backsides of your prints/copies.

All in all it is ok to do once in awhile, but I wouldn't go overboard with doing hundreds of reused sheets at a time, and definitely don't reuse sheets that have a lot of toner on the surface.

Ink printers can usually handle reusing paper as well, but again over time the ink will build up on the rollers inside and leave shadow images on new printouts.


----------

